# Chain Pliers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/i_waited_too_long_to_buy_a_tool/


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

A must have for the inner chain on a JD 567 baler!


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I must make a habit of making a tool wishlist. i'm a mechanic by trade, but there's never an end to the tools you need, and this is one of them!


----------

